# 4" on 10/11/08 - ANF, Colorado



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Got enough to go push it around a little, but not much else. Should be 65 on Friday... But it's a start!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics man, lets us kno if you go out!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i cant wait till its our turn Tim....


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

thats beautiful.. seeing all those alaska snow pics got my arse in gear so yesterday and today i finished my plow controller mount, fluid filmed the underside of truck, back rack, tool box, door jambs, tailgates, battery terminals, trailer and mowers, put new serpentine belt on truck, greased the chassis up fixed the ground on one of my reverse lights and i think thats it for now .


----------



## telebofh (Aug 4, 2007)

Not only am I jealous of your snow, im jealous of your deck!


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

telebofh;609873 said:


> Not only am I jealous of your snow, im jealous of your deck!


Hey thanks! We built that over the summer to provide some coverage from the weather over the winter - It's about 11' off the ground... We get about 330" up there and being able to keep our stuff out of the snow helps a little. Here's a couple other pics I have laying around - first is under construction - the second one is off the north side...


----------



## mezavic (Sep 11, 2008)

Sweet.... I got to go out today and try my new MVP. Just a little push but it was enough to get me excited! Colorado got some snow over the night, it's all white!! 2 resorts have opened...

v


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

mezavic;612195 said:


> Sweet.... I got to go out today and try my new MVP. Just a little push but it was enough to get me excited! Colorado got some snow over the night, it's all white!! 2 resorts have opened...
> 
> v


Yeah they did - I opened my season at A-Basin last sunday... Going back this weekend. :redbounce

Season passes are the bomb diggity!

Could you imagine paying $49 to go ski the White Strip of Death?!


----------



## mezavic (Sep 11, 2008)

*Season Pass*

Good for you man... I haven't had a chance to get on the slopes! I am bit more spoiled, I like to go when there is some serious snow, mostly night skiing after a day of work!

enjoy..


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

mezavic;613933 said:


> Good for you man... I haven't had a chance to get on the slopes! I am bit more spoiled, I like to go when there is some serious snow, mostly night skiing after a day of work!
> 
> enjoy..


At Keystone? Only asking because it's the only place around me that has night skiing... That's about 40 mins from the house, including coming down the mountain... I'll be doing the after work thing, hopefully at least once a week.


----------

